# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  ضرار طقطقة اليد والأطراف

## yassin55

طقطقة الأصابع تسلية مضرّة ولكن كثيرون  هم الأشخاص الذين يطقطقون أصابعهم ، يفعلون ذلك في حالات الغضب أو الانفعال  ، أو لمجرد التسلية ، وقد تصبح هذه العادة جزءاً من سلوكياتهم التي يصعب  تغييرها.     أكدّت دراسة قام بها فريق من أطباء الأشعة بمستشفى (بلفاست) أضرار فرقعة  الأصابع على الصحة ، فقد أوضح الباحثون ان من اعتادوا على طقطقة أصابعهم  يتعرضون لأضرار بالغة في أربطة ومفاصل الأصابع ، فهناك سائل كثيف بين  المفاصل مهمته حماية هذه المفاصل من احتكاك بعضها ببعض ، فضلاً عن الدور  الذي يؤديه في امتصاص الصدمات ، ومن ثم فعند طقطقة الأصابع تسحب أوتلوي  المفاصل وتحركها خارج موضعها الطبيعي ، وعندها يتعرض هذا السائل للضغط  والتمدد ، فينتج من ذلك تجويف أو فراغ في السائل ، فتتكون فقاعات غازية  تكبر وتنفجر بسرعة .     ويحذر الأطباء من هذه العادة لما تسببه من أضرار صحية والتي قد تؤدي الى  ارتجاف لليد أثناء حمل أي غرض نتيجة حدوث خلل مزمن في المفصل فتجعل الشخص  غير قادرعلى تحريك يده بطريقة سليمة ، وفي حالة الاكثار من الفرقعه او كما  تُسمى بادمان طقطقة الاصابع فانها تؤدي إلى شيخوخة مبكرة.     كما تزيد طقطقة الرقبة من خطر الجلطة الدماغية ، فإذا شعرت بألم في الرقبة  فان عليك التفكير مرتين قبل أن تقوم بطقطقتها لان العلاج عن طريق حركة  الحبل الشوكي كما يسميها أخصائيو العلاج الطبيعي تزيد من خطر الإصابة  بالسكتة الدماغية ويمكن أن يكون الخطر بشكل عام ضئيل جدا ولكن الصلة بين  الجلطة الدماغية وطقطقة الرقبة أمر حقيقي وذلك حسبما يقول أخصائي الأعصاب  ويد سميث – الذي يعمل مديرا لوحدة الأعصاب والأوعية الدموية في جامعة  كاليفورنيا بمدينة سان فرانسيسك

----------

